# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Gezondheidsraad: nazorg bij kanker moet beter - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Gezondheidsraad: nazorg bij kanker moet beter*
*Trouw -** 22 uur geleden*
DEN HAAG (ANP) - Medisch specialisten moeten onderling betere afspraken maken over de nacontrole van kankerpatiënten. De Gezondheidsraad schrijft dat in een advies dat dinsdag is gepresenteerd. Volgens de raad kan er veel worden verbeterd aan de nazorg *...*
Gezondheidsraad wil nazorgplan kankerpatiënten Elsevier
Nacontrole oncologie kan beter Bijzijn
*alle 16 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

